# Microsoft "regrets" Mac-to-PC ad



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Link to story

LOL how they use a stock photo of a "convert" from Mac to Windows. You'd think they could just find a picture of someone who has converted, but NO, they have to screw it up.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Here is the google cache of that webpage. Don't know how long this will last...

http://216.239.35.100/search?q=cach...essions+of+a+Mac+to+PC+convert&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


----------

